# Travel charger for Canon LP-E4N battery



## Virgil Quick (Mar 30, 2014)

The Canon LC-E4N battery charger that comes as standard equipment with the 1D-X is rather large and difficult to pack for long trips. Has anyone found a smaller alternative that works safely with LP-E4N batteries?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2014)

The big charger is why I bought a second LP-E4N for shorter trips (I've never needed an extra battery on a single day outing). 

I'd be interested in a more portable charger for longer trips.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't try a "universal charger" like the one they sell at "The Source".... I have a friend who got one for her SX-40.... and it didn't work.... I tried it on my LP-E6's.... and it didn't work... she gave it to anther friend with a Rebel and it didn't work... and the last person in our group had a Nikon p/s and it worked for her...

Moral of the story, universal chargers aren't....


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Don't try a "universal charger" like the one they sell at "The Source".... I have a friend who got one for her SX-40.... and it didn't work.... I tried it on my LP-E6's.... and it didn't work... she gave it to anther friend with a Rebel and it didn't work... and the last person in our group had a Nikon p/s and it worked for her...
> 
> Moral of the story, universal chargers aren't....



Not surprised. Jack of all trades, master of none (actually cann't make any work)


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 1, 2014)

Car charger an option?

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/batteries-and-chargers/eos-batteries-chargers-grips/car-battery-cable-cb-570


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Car charger an option?



Thanks, but no. The car charger just replaces the AC cord as a way to power the battery charger itself. The issue is that, uike the compact charger for many other batteries, the 1-series dual battery charger is the size of a paperback novel.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 2, 2014)

In a perfect world the batteries would be like the ones for a device at work: The wall-wart plugs into a charging base which can charge two batteries, or directly into one to charge it and power the device. In the meantime, we have the current (sorry) debacle.

Jim


----------



## WillThompson (Apr 2, 2014)

Virgil Quick said:


> The Canon LC-E4N battery charger that comes as standard equipment with the 1D-X is rather large and difficult to pack for long trips. Has anyone found a smaller alternative that works safely with LP-E4N batteries?



It is called an inverter, 12 VDC to 110 VAC.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 2, 2014)

i've used an LC-E4 charger from China via ebay which is half the size and works fine for 1Ds batteries, but I've only used occasionally and therefore can't comment on longer term use. Funnily enough, I tend to drag 2 chargers wherever I travel, and the chinese clone is only used when I'm really tight on luggage (but I still take a Canon)

Is the LC-E4N "compatible" with LC-E4 ?

Just search for LC-E4 battery charger if you're interested...


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2014)

I travel on a lot of and have always wondered why Canon did not make a one battery charger (even if only to buy as an accessory). I use more than one battery a day quite frequently, but would be more than happy with a one battery charger if they made one. As it is now, I just travel with the original.

No third party charger is ever going anywhere near my Canon batteries.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Will.
Correct, but these guys are looking for a smaller charger (transformer) ie reducing mains 110-240 Volt ac supply to battery voltage 12V dc. 

Unless I've missed your point? 

Cheers Graham.




WillThompson said:


> It is called an inverter, 12 VDC to 110 VAC.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't found one for my LP-E4's and after the dismal experiences I had with even good quality third party chargers for my old 1 series batteries, I would be exceptionally wary if I did.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I travel on a lot of and have always wondered why Canon did not make a one battery charger (even if only to buy as an accessory). I use more than one battery a day quite frequently, but would be more than happy with a one battery charger if they made one. As it is now, I just travel with the original.



I do agree, and would have purchased one like you if Canon did it as a backup. Any long trip (>1 week) then I always take 2 chargers, so two singles or a single n double would be ideal.



expatinasia said:


> No third party charger is ever going anywhere near my Canon batteries.


Not to challenge, more to understand, but why not? Do you not use 3rd party batteries?

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever opened the brick which Canon supplies? I always got the impression that it's 80% empty inside...


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Car charger an option?
> ...



Oops, I seem to have overlooked the added requirement of the base unit anyway. A proper 12v charger would be nice and small. I'm kind of disappointed that a third party like Targus doesn't make a model that does laptop and camera charging. Even a quasi-DC bus design that you can put 2-3 'ends' on (laptop, camera, phone, etc).


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I travel on a lot of and have always wondered why Canon did not make a one battery charger (even if only to buy as an accessory). I use more than one battery a day quite frequently, but would be more than happy with a one battery charger if they made one. As it is now, I just travel with the original.
> 
> No third party charger is ever going anywhere near my Canon batteries.



+1000


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2014)

RGF said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I travel on a lot of and have always wondered why Canon did not make a one battery charger (even if only to buy as an accessory). I use more than one battery a day quite frequently, but would be more than happy with a one battery charger if they made one. As it is now, I just travel with the original.
> ...


+1001 and I'm sure the reason Targus & co. aren't making any aftermarket accessories is because it's such a tiny market. 1D bodies make up such a small number of the overall sales that there's little incentive to create one. 



neuroanatomist said:


> the 1-series dual battery charger is the size of a paperback novel.


I knew it was going to be big, but I was still shocked when I pulled it out of the box. Damn that thing is huge. It's definitely easier to bring 1 or 2 extra batteries instead of the charger. I'm still debating on purchasing a second battery. I'll probably wait until I have the need because my 5DIII will always serve as a back up.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Apr 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Don't try a "universal charger" like the one they sell at "The Source".... I have a friend who got one for her SX-40.... and it didn't work.... I tried it on my LP-E6's.... and it didn't work... she gave it to anther friend with a Rebel and it didn't work... and the last person in our group had a Nikon p/s and it worked for her...
> 
> Moral of the story, universal chargers aren't....



Canon has changed the battery chips to make them incompatible with third-party chargers and third-party batteries won't work with the latest design of Canon chargers either. Nikon has done the same thing for the past several years. The only solution is multiple battery packs.


----------



## RGF (Apr 6, 2014)

I can image a travel charger where the power supply is outside the charging unit - there are many wall (120/240V) to 12V power supplies. The output side is a round/cylindrical plug. Could be a common with a AA charger, ...

Attached to batter would be a much smaller unit - connection to the LP-E4(N) battery and a bit logic necessary. The latter unit I suspect would be no larger than 1 x 1 x 2 inches. If I knew enough electronics I would find an old charger and take it apart to see if this would be possible.


----------

